# Aircrew Selection



## regimentalclown (18 Jan 2022)

Hello everyone! 

I’ll be heading to aircrew selection in the next month, and this will be my 2nd attempt at the test. I practice every day using the CBAT app and Lumosity, and was wondering if anyone knew the pass rate for 2nd time candidates. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## fdojr (4 Jan 2023)

Hello, almost a year after your post. How is your path to becoming a pilot?

I'm trying to pilot. Did CBAT and liminosity really help you on CFAST?


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Tuesday at 15:26)

fdojr said:


> Hello, almost a year after your post. How is your path to becoming a pilot?
> 
> I'm trying to pilot. Did CBAT and liminosity really help you on CFAST?


I am on the same path, cleared my CFAT yesterday. I have been practicing on CBAT and lumosity. There is another website (PilotAptitudeTest.com) with paid content that I have been using and it gives you bit of more an idea on real test(only certain categories though). Hope that helps.


----------



## fdojr (Tuesday at 17:20)

Dreamcatcher said:


> I am on the same path, cleared my CFAT yesterday. I have been practicing on CBAT and lumosity. There is another website (PilotAptitudeTest.com) with paid content that I have been using and it gives you bit of more an idea on real test(only certain categories though). Hope that helps.


Yes. Thanks.


----------

